# old homemade tool boxes



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

I was up to my fathers house the other day and found my very first carpenters tool box I made. Brought back alot of memories. I remember when I first started out I could fit about 50% of my tools in that litttle box, lol!

I wish I would of snaped a photo of it, but got me thinking, Id love to see yours

so post your homemade boxes! old and new!


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

*anyone have the bostich's new line of cordless air nailers?*

Dont know when they first came out, maybe a long time ago, But i just notcied the other day that bostich has a line of corless air nailers.

Anybody have these yet?

How do they compare to the paslodes?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

This is the first and only tool box I have ever made.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I've never built one for myself, but I did inherit one my grandfather used to take on the trolley to his job at the lumberyard. He only had one set of tools for work and home, so they commuted with him. My father used it for a long time as well, before he could buy boxes for his truck.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

While NOT Homemade, I inherited from my Father 2 of the monsters. He had "Inherited" (cough) them from his tour in the Marines.

They had "U.S.N." embossed in the cover and had three fold out shelves attached to each hinged cover.

When I was a kid, I could barely lift them never mind carry one!









http://myvintagetools.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/-898523102891796230.jpg


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

MALCO.New.York said:


> While NOT Homemade, I inherited from my Father 2 of the monsters. He had "Inherited" (cough) them from his tour in the Marines.
> 
> They had "U.S.N." embossed in the cover and had three fold out shelves attached to each hinged cover.
> 
> ...


My dad left behind some cool military stuff. He did 12 years in the US Army.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i built this one back in the summer, the theory was to keep all my finish tools in it and take it on site... then i filled it and tried to lift it.... no dice:blink: let lone get it on the back of the truck


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

That's the kind of box that makes a quality statement to your clients. It even makes systainers look cheesy.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

loneframer said:


> My dad left behind some cool military stuff. He did 12 years in the US Army.


I had, note the word "had", a full set of, both the large and the small of Greenfield Tap and Dies. They were in the most magnificent wood boxes and just felt so right when they were in ones hand.

These too he acquired from Uncle Sam.

This is bringing back very pleasant memories!

I would spend HOURS in the workshop exploring his tools and his machines. It was probably the better part of my "learning how to be a real man" eduction. How to get ones hands dirty and have something to show for it.

I did learn, on many an occasion, what NOT to do with a given tool. Needless to say that my Father was none too happy when he would come home and find one of his prized possessions having been used in the wrong manner! lol









http://memorialhall.mass.edu:81/liz...m=/images/M_48/M_48.sid&lev=2&wid=583&hei=337









http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRiQb8ZelRpgQMKCHJhDjjBTBJJq4DuHJUgw7Z0ntzKfBUt5UDC&t=1


----------

